# automatic fisherman vs. jaw jacker



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

For those of you who have used both , which do you prefer and why ? I am looking into buying one of these. I kind of like how with the automatic fisherman the fish can pull out a little line before triggering. The way the trigger mechanisim works on the jaw jacker it seems like there would be a bunch of false triggers with finicky fish that dont bite well and just peck and run. But Ive never used either one so I am just going by how they look and appear to work.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Saw an automatic fisherman @ Cabela's the other day. They look cumbersome to me. I have a couple Jawjackers and they will fit in almost anyplace. They fold up nice and compact ,2x2x16 . Haven't had the pleasure of using them yet, but, got my fingers crossed, just sayin, Jawjackers get my vote because of the compactness, lord knows, I need all the space I have !!!, Mike


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

heres a video comparing them


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

They both look like good products. Im still not sure which i would prefer , they seem to each have their advantages. I kinda like the ability of the auto fisherman to let a fish go a little ways with the line before it triggers and how it can also be set without that feature.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I have one jaw jacker and one automatic fisherman. As far as being cumbersome, I would say the autofishermen does not take up much room in the bucket except the rod holder does not fold down but I never had an issue getting it back and forth from the ice. Reflective flag on the automatic fishermen is good if you forget they are out after dark. One thing i do like on the auto fishermen is the ruler on the side of the unit. Very handy when you want to ensure you are legal.
For fun, I have a pond in my backyard and have tested these both on the ice. I have found the deicing bulb that comes with the A/F keeps the line ice free and able to move more freely.
I do prefer the adjustment set up (no extra lines or loops) of the auto fisherman but adjusting the A/F on the fly for different rods, well you have to take a small wrench to adjust the rod length, etc. So the option would be to replace the nut on the adjusting arm with a wing nut or pre set at home and use the same rod as a dedicated A/F rod.
The pins on the jaw jacker is not a huge issue but some people may or may not like them, I do find them more user friendly than the A/F for adjusting.
I can see the point if you want the most compact set up, then jaw jacker but the A/F is not much more for transporting.
Either way I think there are pluses and minuses of both units but feel the upside of both of these units far out weigh the negatives.
Either one, I think you find they are both a good purchase.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Was gonna get an auto fisherman for christmas but everybody was sold out by the time my wife was ready to buy one. Maybe ill just get the money so i can buy one later


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I finally got an automatic fisherman and im happy with it. Cant wait to get it on the ice and try it out


----------

